# Clarko - Rest in Peace old friend (Very sad news)



## Wak

Some of you may know forum member "Clarko" - Jamie Clarke, and those who did would have known him to be one of lifes decent, honest and loveable characters, anyone would have called him a friend and he'd always try to help anyone out.

Its with very sad and upset heart that I am delivering the news that he passed away early this week at the young age of 31. Its heart breaking for anyone to lose someone at such a young age and our thoughts are with his wife, Helen, and families effected by this tragic loss.

His enthusiasm for TT's showed in his building himself a superb modded TT and then he sold to buy a house but bought another one soon after to build the same style again ( above ).

His enthusiasm was also part of the inspiration behind us starting Vagcheck together and we have many fond memories to hold on to of working and modding cars with him, he will be sorely missed.

There are really no words to explain why he has been taken from this world but I hope some of you will join us in expressing our deepest condolences.

Wak & Morgan - Vagcheck

*Update:- 
Jamies Funeral is on Wednesday the 30th.
There maybe an open invite to Hastings Beach to light lanterns on the 2nd Jan but I'll post details when I have them.*

If anyone wants to make a donation, (sorry no easy electronic means) 
Please send donations payable to:- D.C Mercer & Son
With a note stating its for "Jamie Clarke" 
D.C Mercer & Son, 
29 Sedlescombe Road North, 
St. Leonards-on-sea 
TN37 7DA.

Jamies family will let me know later where any funds get sent.


----------



## ecko2702

What a shame only 31 so young. My condolences go to the family and friends so close to Christmas too.


----------



## T3RBO

I bought my s-line suspension off Jamie from that car, absolutely fantastic bloke and a true inspiration for TT owners

My sincere condolences to his wife and family


----------



## TT Ade

Don't think I knew him, but 31 is no age at all. Very sad.


----------



## was

Very saddened to hear the news, having met Jamie many times, he was always full of energy and so much fun to be around. Such a shame to pass away at such a young age.

He will be dearly missed, my sincere condolences to his family


----------



## Hallyfella

Very sad news. My thoughts are with his family and friends. God bless.


----------



## TTitan

This news is hard to accept -- what a top guy. I always enjoyed reading his posts and looking at his car/build photos. He will be missed. His family is in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

Jim


----------



## Matchu

Tragic news indeed...sincere condolences to the family.

Michael


----------



## roddy

never knew the man,,, but so young !!!!


----------



## A3DFU

Very sad news indeed  May his family be strong now to come to terms with the untimely loss


----------



## ttsteve

Sad news indeed. And incidentally, that photo of his car is my all time favourite TT pic, and I often used to refer to it whenever the subject of the best looking TT cropped up. That's too young to be taken.


----------



## Hallyfella

Maybe the Mods can load that pic into the banner as a mark of respect .


----------



## kam

I have been working with Jamie over the last year through his and my company.

It was a total shock to hear a dear friend had passed away. He touched many people and made me smile every time I was with him. I feel I had much more to learn from him and we have lost an inspiration to all.

Rest in peace Jamie, I will miss your mate...


----------



## bobski

Always sad to here news like this. Make you stop and think.

Sympathy to his family.


----------



## DAZTTC

Very sad news my condolences go out to the family.


----------



## Redscouse

Personally didnt know him, although it sounds as though he was very well liked

Thoughts are with his family and friends, taken far too soon 

Paul


----------



## 007TT

Sad new, I met Jamie at Wak's, genuine guy, R.I.P


----------



## R6B TT

Oh no - top bloke, and my sincere condolences to his family


----------



## stevebeechTA

Some one so young, best wishes to his family, Wak.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Very sad news and made even worse at this time of year. Please pass our condolences to his wife and family.

RIP

Richard & Julie


----------



## BAMTT

Very sad news indeed , i had the pleasure of chatting with him a good few years ago

My condolences to his family


----------



## KammyTT

R.I.P jamie


----------



## UKRPG

Condoleneses to the family at this very sad time


----------



## head_ed

Tragic thing to happen at the worst time of year for his family. My thoughts go out to them.

R.I.P.


----------



## triplefan

Only met him once, but he will be sadly missed

Our thoughts and prayers are with his family


----------



## rustyintegrale

I can't believe it!

I remember bumping in to Jamie in Tunbridge Wells when he was out house hunting with his wife. A lovely, warm-hearted guy with a big smile and generous disposition. I am utterly shocked.

Please pass on my condolences to his family. I hope Helen is spending Christmas surrounded and comforted by loved ones - it must be the most dreadful time for her.

Big hugs,

Rich


----------



## TT51

I never knew him but sounds like he was a really good guy and such a tragic loss so young

My thoughts are with his family and friends

Neil


----------



## X-UFO

Very sad news and words can't really say enough.

My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## phodge

What dreadful news! Our thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## mistersixpot

I didn't know Jamie, but i sincerely hope that his family and his friends take some kind of comfort that he was obviously held in such high regard and affection by so many people, and i hope that helps them at this very difficult time. Sleep safe Sir.

T.


----------



## mac1967

Oh dear this is terrible news!

I was lucky enough to buy Jamies first TT and indeed it's still on my sig (what a great car!) even though I had to part company due to Redundancy. I must of driven Jamie mad when I was buying it...but he was very patient and a really lovely guy!

I'm so sorry for Helen and all of Jamies' family and friends. No one is ever prepared to lose someone so young. How nice it is that he is so well thought of.

God bless.

Regards as always,

Martin


----------



## Private Prozac

For once I am lost for words.
I had the pleasure of meeting Jamie a couple of times whilst at Waks. He'd always remember your name, ask how you were and genuinely be a great guy to be in the company of. Always with a smile on his face he was one of those rare people who you could never say a bad word about. A true gent and a real pleasure to have known.
Sincere condolences to his wife and family. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## jammyd

As always this is sad news, Condolences to Jamie's family.


----------



## Charlie

I didn't know Jamie, I only heard about him and it was all complimentary. I heard about this tragic loss when I was with Wak and Morgan earlier in the week.

I am sure he would be delighted to see all the comments on this thread, part of me would like to believe that he can .

Charlie&Nicola


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
I know exactly what you are having to go through just know, as both our sons were the very same age. I hope you take a little comfort from all the touching messages that you will read as I did.
Jackie's and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Guest

RIP fella


----------



## TTQ2K2

Sad news indeed for a chap so young, with family.

anyone establish a site for donations to help family during this difficult time?


----------



## wallstreet

Very sad to hear of such a loss of a very young man. May his family and loved ones know that he is never gone but there with them watching over, amongst many memories.

Sincere condolences,

WallSt


----------



## Naresh

This has come as a total shock to me too, I met Jamie at Wak's place too and helped remove a telson spoiler off a stunning coupe he bought from previous forum member ezz. He was a great guy and gave away his LCR splitter to me.

My sincere thoughts go out to his family. 

R.I.P.


----------



## seasurfer

Very Sad news to hear. Our Condolences to his family at this sad time.

Gill & Gary


----------



## trev

What very sad news to hear and for someone as young, our Sincere condolences go to his family and our thoughts are with them at this time  
Evelyn & Trevor


----------



## Nilesong

Such sad news. Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## thecoach

So Sad to lose someone special at such a young age. Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## KentishTT

My sincere condolences to Jamie's family.

I met Jamie at Wak's and have chatted on here with him.

A very nice chap and so young


----------



## ahaydock

Very sad! My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## Cairomac

Very sad. Rest in Peace and my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## hackers_88

Never met him im afriad.
He sounds like he was a good person to know condolences to his family


----------



## Gunnar

So young ! Life is so cruel at times.
Our sincerest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## 111laz111

Dear me only just seen this.

Very sorry!


----------



## Adam RRS

I too knew Jamie.... met him at Waks 2 or 3 times and at Ace Cafe....

Totally shocked, saddened and bewildered by such a sudden passing. He was always friendly, smiling and interesting character to chat to. He had a real passion for TT's and I remember being elated to see him return to the fold when he bought his 2nd MkI TT off of 'Ezz'. His mods and styling were always of good taste and an inspiration to all.


















































You'll be missed Jamie but i'm sure with the help of the TTF's mods, never forgotten.

RIP Buddy

Adam


----------



## LOWEY

Sounds like a TRUE gent, as someone said earlier, life can be cruel, and you ask the question WHY? RIP.  
Paul


----------



## Hilly10

My sincere condolences. Hope he is modding some TT up there in Heaven


----------



## robokn

As I have said on Facebook can we start a collection in a similar format to the one to help the forum survive. Maybe get a wreath with TT on it, I met Jamie a few times and we have always had a good giggle together, Rest in Peace my friend

Our thoughts are with his young family at this sad time


----------



## bluey32

Deeply sad news, our thoughts are with his family.


----------



## DXN

What a very sad piece of news. My thoughts go to his family from a humbled heart.


----------



## jonah

Very sad to hear this news and at such a young age! RIP.


----------



## bozzy96

Very sad news, taken so young, 31is only part of a life and had so much more to do and give, our condolances go out to his family and loved ones,

Steve and Tracy


----------



## NaughTTy

Absolutely tragic news. I chatted to Jamie several times over the years on here and met him once too. As others have said, he was a top bloke with time and a smile for everyone. Can't believe he's passed away so young - so sad.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sad sad news and at such a young age thoughts are with his family


----------



## hali

Although I don't know Jamie, but as a brother in this earth and also a TT owner, my condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## KammyTT

im more than happy to put some cash into a kitty.


----------



## robokn

Is it possible for a MOD to set this up as a place to drop money and maybe a small messgae 
of condolances that could be sent to the family. Not much of a consolation but nice to know alot
of people are thinking about them, not sure how to phrase it, sorry but I think you get the gist


----------



## robokn

Waiting for advice from another friend on the best way forward


----------



## GRE608Y

Very sad news to read. 
I lost my mum 6 months ago so I can understand the heartache that his family are going through, my thoughts are with them.


----------



## lego man

Thoughts go out to the Family, very very sad news.

Simon and Sam.


----------



## kace

I met Clarko a year ago in February. Such a lovely guy.

Condolences to his family, I miss you mate..

Kace


----------



## Jamo8

Far,far too young to go deepest condolences to family and friends


----------



## mailrush

I havnt been in the TT community long enough to know Jamie but its very sad news to hear about losing someone so young.

Condolences to the family and friends


----------



## J55TTC

Im stunned, what a tragic thing to happen to such a cracking chap.

Jamie was one of the first forum members I met all the way back in 2005.

Im deeply saddened and my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## SAJ77

I didn't know Jamie but from what I've read he was obviously a great lad.

My thoughts go out to his family and friends at this tragic time.

Regards
Saj

(MODs - Good job with the tribute on the homepage. Thank you)


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Oh my , what a great shame

As has been said , it would be nice to know that his family see the response on here when it will not hurt as much

Take care family and friends our thoughts will be with you over this time that should be merry

My sincere condolancies
Sarah


----------



## kam

Hi All
Helen has seen this thread and is very pleased by the support and comments made.


----------



## rabTT

Very very sad . . my condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## cannuck

Such sad news.
I lost my mum last week after a long illness. The hurt is still the same but at least you can prepare somewhat for the inevitable.
I don't know Jamie's circumstances but it is so tragic at such a young age.
My thoughts are with his family and friends.
Rich


----------



## V6RUL

really not liking this news. makes you realise how fragile life is
symp to all family


----------



## chilloTT

Take way, way too soon..... Unknown to me, but my sincere condolences to his family and friends. R.I.P.


----------



## NaughTTy

kam said:


> Hi All
> Helen has seen this thread and is very pleased by the support and comments made.


Thanks for letting us know Kam. I hope it's some comfort to her and and their family.


----------



## marcelloTTc

I never know him,but I'm always really sad to read this...
My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## mestonian

This really does make you stop and think, i didnt know Jamie but i can imagine he was a great guy looking at the responses. We ALL without exception take life for granted, and also have very short memories in that we will all say news like this makes you really think, but still tomorrow will be moaning that the house needs hoovering, or getting angry at the kid who just threw a snow ball at your window, we are all guilty of this. I know for a fact, from now on im going to relax, and enjoy life, in the past few months more people i know have passed away around me, i do not know Jamies circumstances but i do know it just emphasises my belief that life is for living, enjoy it, and never forget how lucky you are. My thoughts are with his family, hopefully they will pull together at this time of year. All the best.


----------



## Blaven11

Didn't know the guy but 31 is way way too young.

My condolences to the family, more so for this time of year.


----------



## beeyondGTR

There are no written words.... that can touch the fabric of the ones We Love.....

May Your Family & Friends comfort one another in the Way in which Jamie Clarke would want You to do so...........

Look upon High...... and May Jamie Clarke rest with Peace and the knowledge You will be reunited once again......

yours, The Whan's


----------



## Wak

Have added donation details to page 1 if anyone wants to send anything.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wak said:


> Have added donation details to page 1 if anyone wants to send anything.


Anyone care to join me for the Hastings Beach lantern lighting?

Wak, do you know where exactly? Old Town?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wak

I'll update here when I know.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wak said:


> I'll update here when I know.


Are you up for it mate? I can't think of any better way to say 'goodbye' really...

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wak

rustyintegrale said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update here when I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you up for it mate? I can't think of any better way to say 'goodbye' really...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

I'll have to see, making two trips to hastings may be difficult to do and I'm there on Wednesday.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wak said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update here when I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you up for it mate? I can't think of any better way to say 'goodbye' really...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to see, making two trips to hastings may be difficult to do and I'm there on Wednesday.
Click to expand...

Okay mate. If you want to chat about it tomorrow or Monday you know where I am. :wink:

Anyone else up for a drive to Hastings for Jamie's lanterns off Hastings Beach?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## COLI

Didn't know Jamie, but a sad loss at such a young age.

My thoughts are with his family and close friends. (RIP Jamie)


----------



## rustyintegrale

Guys, please may I ask you to view this thread...

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160144

Thanks,

rich


----------



## mr gee

Nobody should ever be plucked from life so young

Condolences to his family and loved ones


----------



## Kentsumi

Very sad  I was going to buy his TT I still have his PMs in my inbox! That's bad! We're nothing! We just live to forget the reality!!


----------



## A3DFU

Kentsumi said:


> We just live to forget the reality!!


So if we were all much more aware of the good things in life like, a roof over our head, warm cloths, enough to eat and (a) good friend(s) to share some time with then we would *REALLY* live


----------



## p1tse

not been on here awhile and noticed the top banner. what sad news. another car forum i've been apart of to hear such sad news. thoughts go to his families.

i can always remember his build, his cars and mods and was always an inspiration to me in style


----------



## kam

I was at the funeral today.

The ceremony was up beat and dedicated to how he touched so many people. Jamie left a legacy and achieved so much in so short time. The tributes made us all cry and laugh, just how he would have wanted the day to be.

I know I will always have a smile on my face when ever I think of him.


----------



## rustyintegrale

kam said:


> I was at the funeral today.
> 
> The ceremony was up beat and dedicated to how he touched so many people. Jamie left a legacy and achieved so much in so short time. The tributes made us all cry and laugh, just how he would have wanted the day to be.
> 
> I know I will always have a smile on my face when ever I think of him.


Cool.

I hope you all had a good drink after. I reckon he'd be happier seeing you all like that.

Bless him.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wak

Met up with Kam today and all of Jamies family and friends at the funeral.

Those that met him had a small taster of how he was in life and all the people he touched, he would make welcome and help if he could. 
You could not find a more genuine or honest guy and the tributes from those that knew him for all his life were full of the reflections that those that had only known him a short time could attribute to how he made them feel.

After meeting him once you'd want to meet him again and once you knew him he'd be the kind of friend, brother, family member you'd want to have in your life for all of his zest for life, the humour, advice and honourable behaviour he would show and display to you.

Whilst we spent most of our time modding TT's ,it was alway fun times, taking the piss out of each other, making some difficult jobs enjoyable just by the enthusiasm and I took for granted that I'd be able to chat to him whenever I wanted, how mistaken I was and how sad and upset I feel that I wont be able to speak to him again.

Jamies family absolutely stunned us with their hospitality and the way all of them demonstrated the same warmth and attitude that Jamie bestowed, they are truly a rare find. I hope that some of us could help support them on Saturday as they want to have a memorial for him on Hastings Beach, a bonfire and fireworks are planned.

They are aware of his enthusiasm for TT's and the Forum, so whether you had the privelidge of knowing him or not a show of us in support would be a great memorial to someone who's shared some of his life with us enthusiasts.

Its expected to be at around 7pm Sat 2nd and I'll get details to Rusty as soon as I have them to update the thread....
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160144

Weather is looking good and if we could get a big turnout of TT's it would be great maybe we can have a cruise along the beach front at the end as a final memorial.


----------



## roddy

" Rusty " , i never knew this guy " Clarko " tho after reading the many glowing tributes to the man i feel that i want want to contribute to his memory and i know that the more TT that show up the better so i will try to come along.
do you , or any one else know of anyone else going down from london .........


----------



## rustyintegrale

roddy said:


> " Rusty " , i never knew this guy " Clarko " tho after reading the many glowing tributes to the man i feel that i want want to contribute to his memory and i know that the more TT that show up the better so i will try to come along.
> do you , or any one else know of anyone else going down from london .........


Roddy, you can read about it on this thread.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=160144&p=1628243#p1628243

As Wak has said, a big turnout would be much appreciated and is richly deserved.

I appreciate it's a difficult time of year for many, but a good number of us turning up will clearly demonstrate to his family just how much he was respected by the TT community.

Roddy, the A21 is the main road down off the M25. The dual carriageway ends after the Tonbridge turn off and goes single for a while before turning dual again. At the end of that stretch is a roundabout that you go straight over followed by another roundabout. Here you will see a BP garage that has an M&S. We could meet there at say 6pm and cruise down together?

Details of garage and location here...

http://tinyurl.com/yb7lc5h

I've added your name to the list Rod... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Janitor

Blimey. 31 is no age 

Sorry to hear about this

Nice that so many of his friends were there to pay their respects in a fitting way


----------



## Wak

Many thanks for all the comments and to everyone that came along, it was a superb memorial.

Jamies family and friends had a bonfire, soup, and drink on standby and then something very surreal occured....
Just before Lanterns were lit the moon slowly rose from behind buildings and we had moonlight to help us out, maybe Jamie was watching.

The night sky was awesome with everyone trying to get lanterns up.

I got some shots and vid you can share a little here http://www.wak-tt.com/jamieclarke/jamie ... morial.wmv


----------



## KPO1981

Terrible News - Best Wishes To All His Friends and Family. Obviously A Well Liked Guy, Some Tremendously Warming Messages...

I Didn't Know Him But This Stirs Up Some Awful Memories. For Those That Did I Hope You Can Recall Some Wonderful Times That Can Make It Easier To Deal With.


----------



## Rogue

Just noticed this thread, and want to offer my respects.

RIP Clarko.

Rogue


----------



## starski4578

I've not been on here for a while but what terrible news. It has certainly made me stop and think. I have never met clarko but i remember his excellent input and cars. You will be sadly missed. RIP


----------



## TTej

Real shame to hear this. Jamie was a great guy, i even brought my headunit from him!

My thoughts go out to his family and i have to underline that he really one of Lifes Good Guys.


----------



## Nelson_R32

I never had the chance to meet him in person but always kept an eye on what he did to his TT's.

RIP


----------

